# فاتوره حساااب



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)

*فاتورة حساب...الكثير منكم قد يتعجب من هذا المسمي! ولكن هذا هو انسب اسم لهذا الموضوع...فمن منكم لم يدخل اي محل (مطعم مثلا)وعند خروجه يطلب منه سداد فاتورة حسابه فيسددها..ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا..
فالموضوع يخص هذه الدنيا التي يسودها ابليس فقد ادخلك الي مدينته وجعلك تستمتع بكل ما فيها..تطلب ببذخ قائلا لك:"اطلب كما تشاء..فالحساب عندي!!""
جعلك تشتهي..تخطئ..تتنجس..تخسر سيدك وحياتك..وتبقي ملكا له قاطعا كل الروابط التي تربطك بسيدك وابوك السماوي..وعندما يتأكد ان هذه الروابط قد قطعت من جهتك تماما..تجده يقول لك:"لقد انتهينا..دعنا نرحل،ولكن هناك فاتورة للحساب ويجب ان تدفعها انت"...فتصرخ وقتها:"ولكنك قلت لي.."...فيقطع كلامك:
"ومن جعلك تتبع كلامي؟..لقد طعمت واحببت هذه الحياة ومن يحب الحياة يجب ان يدفع الثمن..فالدفع او الموت"..فتقول له:"ولكن ليس معي شئ..لقد اضعت كل ما املك..حتي سيدي جعلتني اتركه ولا اعلم ان كان تركني ام لا"...فقال لي:اذن سوف تموت"..قالها لي وبدأ يضحك حتي شعرت بهلاكي فعلا...
ولكن..هل الله تركني؟!..هذا السؤال تردد بداخلي اثناء وقوفي امام ابليس...فوجدت ابي قادم مسرعا الي...قائلا لي والدموع في عيني تزيد:
"اخرج...لقد سددت الفاتورة"..قالها لي فارتميت في حضنه باكيا...ثم قال لي:
"تركتني وانا احببتك...ولن ادعك تموت...فاذهب"..
وعلي كلامه انا خرجت..ولكن السؤال من سيدفع الفاتورة الان؟

اخي واختي..هل اضعت كل شئ مثلي ام لازلت محتفظا بيسوع تتمتع بمحبته العميقة..اعد تفكيرك..فمن سيدفع فاتورة الحساب..انت ام هو..ام ستخرج مسرعا وتبقي في مدينة الهك.*​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> فوجدت ابي قادم مسرعا الي...قائلا لي والدموع في عيني تزيد:
> "اخرج...لقد سددت الفاتورة"..قالها لي فارتميت في حضنه باكيا...ثم قال لي:
> "تركتني وانا احببتك...ولن ادعك تموت...فاذهب"..



مرسي كتير ياهابي علي الموضوع الراااااااااائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا هابى 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

اخي واختي..هل اضعت كل شئ مثلي ام لازلت محتفظا بيسوع تتمتع بمحبته العميقة..اعد تفكيرك..فمن سيدفع فاتورة الحساب..انت ام هو..ام ستخرج مسرعا وتبقي في مدينة الهك
_________________________________________________________________________
رائع....جدا"......حلو موضوع ملفت ....ميرسي


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي كتير ياهابي علي الموضوع الراااااااااائع ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> اخي واختي..هل اضعت كل شئ مثلي ام لازلت محتفظا بيسوع تتمتع بمحبته العميقة..اعد تفكيرك..فمن سيدفع فاتورة الحساب..انت ام هو..ام ستخرج مسرعا وتبقي في مدينة الهك
> _________________________________________________________________________
> رائع....جدا"......حلو موضوع ملفت ....ميرسي


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك يا هابي

موضوع حلو كتير كتير


الرب ينور حياتك*


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع امى الحبيبة *
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## K A T Y (9 يونيو 2009)

_*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا هابي*_

_*بجد مواضيعك كلها مميزة*_

_*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا حبيبتى
ميرسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع  جميل جدااااااا

ميرسى يا هابى 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا هابي كالعادة موضايعك ممتازة ياقمرايا 
ربناي بارك حياتك يا جميلة و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2009)

> *ولكن..هل الله تركني؟!..هذا السؤال تردد بداخلي اثناء وقوفي امام ابليس...فوجدت ابي قادم مسرعا الي...قائلا لي والدموع في عيني تزيد:
> "اخرج...لقد سددت الفاتورة"..قالها لي فارتميت في حضنه باكيا...ثم قال لي:
> "تركتني وانا احببتك...ولن ادعك تموت...فاذهب"..
> وعلي كلامه انا خرجت..ولكن السؤال من سيدفع الفاتورة الان؟
> ...


 
موضوع في غايه الاهميه
تسلم ايديك هابي
دايما مواضيعك مفيده وهادفه
يسوع يرعاكي
تقبلي تحياتي ومروري​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك يا هابي
> 
> موضوع حلو كتير كتير
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع امى الحبيبة *
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك يا هابي*_
> 
> _*بجد مواضيعك كلها مميزة*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك *_​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا حبيبتى
> ميرسى كتير ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع  جميل جدااااااا
> 
> ميرسى يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع رائع يا هابي كالعادة موضايعك ممتازة ياقمرايا
> ربناي بارك حياتك يا جميلة و يعوضك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلاتك
> اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع في غايه الاهميه
> تسلم ايديك هابي
> دايما مواضيعك مفيده وهادفه
> يسوع يرعاكي
> تقبلي تحياتي ومروري​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*حقيقى ان الدنيا جميله والعالم مغرياته كتير ومعظمها حاجات بتبعدنا عن ربنا  لما بنتعلق بيها زياده عن اللزوم لكن الغريب فعلا فى الامر اننا بننسى الهنا اللى ادانا النعم دى كلها وبننسى حتى نشكره عليها  وبنسمحلها تتحكم فينا وهى ما تساويش ابداا بعدنا عن ربنا .. موضوعك مهم جدا يا هابى .. ياريت بجد كلنا منسمحش لحاجه تبعدنا عن حضن المسيح 
ميرسى يا قمرنا *


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى ان الدنيا جميله والعالم مغرياته كتير ومعظمها حاجات بتبعدنا عن ربنا  لما بنتعلق بيها زياده عن اللزوم لكن الغريب فعلا فى الامر اننا بننسى الهنا اللى ادانا النعم دى كلها وبننسى حتى نشكره عليها  وبنسمحلها تتحكم فينا وهى ما تساويش ابداا بعدنا عن ربنا .. موضوعك مهم جدا يا هابى .. ياريت بجد كلنا منسمحش لحاجه تبعدنا عن حضن المسيح
> ميرسى يا قمرنا *


----------



## *koki* (10 مايو 2010)

تخيلى انا عمرى ما فكرت فى موضوع الفاتورة
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع رائع


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (10 مايو 2010)

*اكثر من روعه بجد*


*يسلم ايديك يا انجيل *

*وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## meraaa (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع جمييييييل اوى ,,فعلا ما هو كداب وابو الكداب
شكراااااااا ياخابى ربنا معاك​


----------



## Nemo (10 مايو 2010)

الموضوع اكتر من راااااائع يا هابى ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*koki* قال:


> تخيلى انا عمرى ما فكرت فى موضوع الفاتورة
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا الموضوع رائع


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *اكثر من روعه بجد*
> 
> 
> *يسلم ايديك يا انجيل *
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

meraaa قال:


> موضوع جمييييييل اوى ,,فعلا ما هو كداب وابو الكداب
> شكراااااااا ياخابى ربنا معاك​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> الموضوع اكتر من راااااائع يا هابى ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا مامتي
ميرسي ليكي
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا مامتي
> ميرسي ليكي
> *​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (2 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ولكن..هل الله تركني؟!..هذا السؤال تردد بداخلي اثناء وقوفي امام ابليس...فوجدت ابي قادم مسرعا الي...قائلا لي والدموع في عيني تزيد:
> "اخرج...لقد سددت الفاتورة"..قالها لي فارتميت في حضنه باكيا...ثم قال لي:
> "تركتني وانا احببتك...ولن ادعك تموت...فاذهب"..*


*موضوع رهيب *
*تقيم للموضوع اللي هزني بجد*
*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 ديسمبر 2010)

فاتورة صعبة جدا وغالية


----------



## nasa (2 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> "تركتني وانا احببتك...ولن ادعك تموت...فاذهب"..
> .*​



حميل خاااااالص
بنحاول بجد مش نضيع سيدنا السماوى وان نبتعد عن العالم الفانى
بس اكيد محتاجين مساعده يسوع الحنين اللى سددت الفاتورة اول مره بدمه الطاهر والدور علينا نسدد الفاتورة التانيه بس يارب نسددها فى حضن يسوع 
ميرسى كتيييير


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> *موضوع رهيب *
> *تقيم للموضوع اللي هزني بجد*
> *سلام ونعمة *


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> فاتورة صعبة جدا وغالية


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> حميل خاااااالص
> بنحاول بجد مش نضيع سيدنا السماوى وان نبتعد عن العالم الفانى
> بس اكيد محتاجين مساعده يسوع الحنين اللى سددت الفاتورة اول مره بدمه الطاهر والدور علينا نسدد الفاتورة التانيه بس يارب نسددها فى حضن يسوع
> ميرسى كتيييير


----------

